# Connection between CorelDraw & Graphtec CE5000-60 - error message "Running CorelDraw not found"



## vjbutterflie (Jan 30, 2012)

I just bought CorelDraw Premium Suite X5 and cutting plotter Graphtec CE5000-60. I'm having a problem connecting the two together. I get an error message when I click on the application launcher in CorelDraw; which reads "Running CorelDraw not found". I really need help with a step by step procedure as to how to fix this problem please!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Where did you buy them from? Don't they come with installation manual?

I can't answer the question but since there are still no replies:

1) doesn't it come with a cutting software?
2) did you install the corel draw plug-in?


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you installed cut master??


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

cut master. I guess that's the name of the graphtec software.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes Angel that is the software that is the link between corel and the cutter. Usually comes with the cutter software or downloadable from graphtec website.

Mike


----------



## vjbutterflie (Jan 30, 2012)

I apologize for not responding back sooner. After contacting Graphtec and back and forth emails, the problem has been finally fixed. Everything was set-up properly however I had to download the latest verison of Cutting Master 2 off of their website Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo. Once that was done everything is working great! If anyone else is having problems in regards to this same situation, let me know and I'll have no problem with trying to help you out!


----------



## vjbutterflie (Jan 30, 2012)

There were past problems with older verisons of cutting master 2 (which is the software that connects the CE5000-60 cutter to the design program CorelDraw) that is why I got the error message Running CorelDraw not found.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For an expensive equipment I wonder why they did not replace the problematic older CM2 with the new one. At the very least they could have advise the buyer, through their dealership network, to download the new CM2.


----------



## vjbutterflie (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah I wish I would have known before I've bought the product what kind of problems I would encounter. I thought it was going to be easy to connect to my computer and my design program.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

It is understandable for the buyer not to know. But for the dealer chain not to know is another thing.


----------

